# Which pension plan??



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

My husband and I are still quite young (45 years). We have lived in Spain for 10 years where we have paid into the State pension contributions. We now work for ourselves and want to set up private pension plans. As we are still only 45, we really don't know if we will retire in the UK or in Spain. So my question is, is it better to set up a pension with a Spanish company or with a UK company, and which pension companies would you recommend?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Van17 said:


> My husband and I are still quite young (45 years). We have lived in Spain for 10 years where we have paid into the State pension contributions. We now work for ourselves and want to set up private pension plans. As we are still only 45, we really don't know if we will retire in the UK or in Spain. So my question is, is it better to set up a pension with a Spanish company or with a UK company, and which pension companies would you recommend?
> Many thanks in advance.


I can't help with a private plan, though I will follow any answers you get with interest, since it's something we have been thinking about recently


surely though, if you are paying autonomo you will still be contributing towards your spanish state pension?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It may not be the case if you shop around, but my experience of trying to take out pensions, investments etc in the UK are that they wont deal with you unless you are a UK resident.


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I can't help with a private plan, though I will follow any answers you get with interest, since it's something we have been thinking about recently
> 
> 
> surely though, if you are paying autonomo you will still be contributing towards your spanish state pension?



Yes, you're right, we are still paying into the State pensions here in Spain.


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> It may not be the case if you shop around, but my experience of trying to take out pensions, investments etc in the UK are that they wont deal with you unless you are a UK resident.


Yes, I think you maybe right (unfortunately).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Van17 said:


> Yes, I think you maybe right (unfortunately).


#

If you have a UK address you may be able to swing it. We have. Otherwise the financial industry seem to have a big problem dealing with British Expats!


----------

